# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Donkere kringen

## Wicky73

Hallo,

Ik heb dus last van donkere kringen/wallen onder de ogen.
Heb meer dan anderhalf jaar veel stress gehad door wat persoonlijke omstandigheden. Nu is alles gelukkig weer top in orde, maar hoe kom ik van die kringen af ?
Moet ik meer slapen en hoeveel slaap heb je nou eigenlijk nodig ?
Is er een creme voor, ook voor de man ?
Of trekt het vanzelf wel weer wat weg omdat alles nu weer redelijk goed gaat in het leventje ?
Alvast bedankt voor jullie tijd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

